# boat wraps



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

Hi guys and gals,,Looking for a local company to do a boat wrap. Never had one done before need some 411 pllease Thanx Capt Joe


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Creative Instincts on W st. does some nice wraps. Compu-graphics on Beverly does great work but don't know about a wrap though. Theres a member that does graphic work,just can't think of who right now.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Fisheye48, Jason. He did my truck signs for me and did a great job. Saw some work on race cars he did..... great job.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *tightlinessportfishing (3/14/2009)*Hi guys and gals,,Looking for a local company to do a boat wrap. Never had one done before need some 411 pllease Thanx Capt Joe


call me...and ill see what we can come up with


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

my vote is for fisheye48....I was over at jasons place a few weeks ago when they dropped off his new wrap machine printer thing and its bad ass and the test prints were absolutely amazing quality coming off of this machine


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (3/14/2009)*my vote is for fisheye48....I was over at jasons place a few weeks ago when they dropped off his new wrap machine printer thing and its bad ass and the test prints were absolutely amazing quality coming off of this machine


:clap


----------



## matt13 (Oct 4, 2007)

i second creative instincts. Marcus is a really cool guy and super talented..


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason is working on mine.


----------



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

OK Thanx Guys I have only been on here for ayear but everyone always helpful and friendly Thannx Again Capt Joe


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

If you are a pro and known to catcha lot of fish, I can't imagine wanting a boat that would stand out like a sore thumb. 

Down here, we fish all natural bottom with precious few natural reefs. I got to where I would not fish some spots on weekends because folks followed me around then ran right by me when I anchored--sometimess the same boat several times the same day

I quit chartering several years ago, have a smaller non descript boat and catch a lot more fish.

One guy I know has access to registration numbers and vessel owners. Some times these spot rustlers find 4 slashed tires when they get back to the ramp.

I'd like to see GPS and LORAN shut down. Then we'd see who the real fishermen are.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

> *matt13 (3/14/2009)*i second creative instincts. Marcus is a really cool guy and super talented..


X3, He is very easy to work with.The graphics he put on the "OOH RAH" are over two and half years old.Yet there are no signs ofany fading, peeling or lost of quality. 

BBob


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I vote for fish_eye48 also, Jason does GREAT work!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I personally think they are to busy / Gaudy.



Triple color jobs look a lot better. Hull one color, top cap and inside another color ans then all nonskid in a contrasting color.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (3/16/2009)*I personally think they are to busy / Gaudy.
> 
> Triple color jobs look a lot better. Hull one color, top cap and inside another color ans then all nonskid in a contrasting color.


its all in what the customer wants...if they want it busy and flashy then thats what they get...if they want something plain but with alot of detail they can have that too...wraps are also a easy way to change the hull color without painting,,,when you get tired of it you can tear it off and looks like a brand new boat underneath


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

how much does a wrap cost for say a 24 foot cc? i know there is a seperate price for design and one for materials and labor.


----------

